
Gpython (python 3.4 re-implemented in Go) now runs in your browser - nickcw
https://twitter.com/njcw/status/1050443456173285377
======
ObscureMind
It doesn't seem to work very well...

    
    
      Gpython 3.4.0 running in your browser with gopherjs
      >>> x=[1,2,3]
      >>> x
      [1, 2, 3]
      >>> [ v**2 for v in x ]
      [USER]: runtime error: invalid memory address or nil pointer dereference

~~~
Doxin
Seems like the __operator is just broken in general:

    
    
        >>> 1**2
        [USER]: runtime error: invalid memory address or nil pointer dereference
    

where stuff like this does work:

    
    
        [ v*2 for v in x ]

------
kristianp
Nice domain name: [https://gpython.org/](https://gpython.org/)

------
billconan
super cool! can this thing interact with the dom and call javascript?

also, is there a cpython compiled into wasm? hope we could run numpy in the
browser.

